# gall bladder,calcium intake,pancrease



## noir (Nov 9, 2001)

i have IBS c/d for 4 years.i have read that people that have had their gall bladder removed can be a candidate for IBS. my gall bladder was taken out in 1977. has any one else heard of this? a question on taking calcium.. i take Citracal 250mgs+D twice a day..i have osteoporosis and need to take something.is it magnesium something that increases D? this has mag.stearate & mag. silicate in it.if anyone knows how calcium helps,or hinders D or C please let me know. one more thing....i take 2 pancrease capsules 3x a day with meals.i don't have pancreaitis but my GI dr. told me that they would help with D. it seems to work some days but it is no way a cure..does any one know what exactly pancrease is prescribed for?


----------



## nursey (Apr 17, 2002)

hi Meg27 This is my first post . I had my gall bladder out 11years ago and have had IBS since the day it was removed. After many, many Doctors visits I have been told that what I have is called Colecystectomy induced Diarrhoea which is not neccessarily the same as IBS as it refers to the inability of the body to digest fats, you may find that you get nausea after a certain food, then D, this is what I have but I also have irritable bowel which is the wind, colic type pain and alternating D and C hope this is of some help to you.


----------

